# Raio cai em Casa



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 15:51)

> O raio atingiu a vivenda de Lucília Martins, de 62 anos, ajudante de cozinha no Centro Social Paroquial das Caldas da Rainha, pelas 22h30: “Estava na cama a ver a novela e sentia os trovões. De repente, houve um estalo tão grande que parecia que o vidro do televisor estava a rebentar, mas eram bocados do candeeiro que passaram por cima da minha cabeça. Nunca passei por uma coisa tão grave na minha vida”.
> 
> “Não fiquei em casa, vim logo para rua, de pijama e descalça. Não sabia que o sótão estava a arder. Quando cheguei à porta senti uma aflição grande porque parecia que estava tudo a cair. Gritei pela vizinhança e foi então que reparei no fogo”, recorda Lucília Martins, que é viúva e mora sozinha.
> 
> ...



Correio da Manha


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 16:11)

Pois é, acontece... às vezes subestimamos a força da natureza e a trovoada é dos mais fortes, atendendo à concentracção de energia... 
há certa de 1 ano caiu também dois raios em casas por aqui, um destuiu computadores e vários electrodomésticos, os djutores saltaram do quadro. 
Há mais anos, referem que um raio, também aqui perto destruiu uma chaminé...
Fazendo por cá uma pequena estatística: quem tem pára-raios em casa?
Eu não...


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 16:51)

Eu tambem não mas tenho perto num edificio publico, Quando há trovoada convem sempre abrigar-nos pois se uma pessoa leva com um raio por certo não fica nada bem tratada.


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 17:23)

foge....deve de ter sido um grande susto  mas felizmente não houve danos pessoais (penso eu). 

Aqui em casa n ha para-raios, mas ha pelo menos 3 em redor (Camara Mun.;Correios e um predio antigo em frente á minha casa).


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 19:06)

squidward disse:


> foge....deve de ter sido um grande susto  mas felizmente não houve danos pessoais (penso eu).
> 
> Aqui em casa n ha para-raios, mas ha pelo menos 3 em redor (Camara Mun.;Correios e um predio antigo em frente á minha casa).



Não tens, mas é à mesma que tivesses, 3 em redor...  protecção máxima


----------

